# Cardio codes 93306 & 93308



## rbagley123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Does anybody know if 93306 & 93308 can be billed on the same date?  I know that there is CCI however one can use a 59 modifier.  According to The American society of Echocardiogram as long as there is a "reasonable amount time has passed", my question is what is a reasonable amount of time when a complete and a follow up are done on the same day?  Thx


----------



## TWinsor (Jul 28, 2015)

What is the medical necessity for a complete and limited on the same day?


----------

